# Butter corns



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Still trying to get my head around cornsnake genetics.

Assuming you dont have adult butters available.
What do you need to produce butters?

What would you get from an amel x butter mating or a caramel x butter mating?


thanks for the help

John


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Still trying to get my head around cornsnake genetics.
> 
> Assuming you dont have adult butters available.
> What do you need to produce butters?
> ...


To produce butters you'd need to mate any of the following:

amel het caramel x the same
amel het caramel x caramel het amel
caramel het amel x the same
amel het caramel x normal het butter
caramel het amel x normal het butter
normal het butter x the same

Amel x butter = 100% amel het caramel

caramel x butter = 100% caramel het amel


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you can only make butter, from something that has caramel in to start with..

butter = amel caramel

so you need snakes with those in, in order to make butters come out.

N


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

I have just bred caramel to butter and now have all caramels het amel/butter.

As butter carries the caramel gene all the hatchlings from this breeding will be caramels het for amel


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone

Not really what I was hoping to hear LOL

But thanks anyway you have pointed me in the right direction

regards

John


----------

